# General beekeeping > Queen raising >  Apidea mating nucs - good prices

## Charlie

If anyone wants Apidea mating nucs, they are available here at £18.39 ea

http://www.honeybeenucs.co.uk/beekee...-for-sale.html

I can't find them cheaper anywhere !

----------


## madasafish

> If anyone wants Apidea mating nucs, they are available here at £18.39 ea
> 
> http://www.honeybeenucs.co.uk/beekee...-for-sale.html
> 
> I can't find them cheaper anywhere !



err  I can
http://beeequipped.co.uk/component/o...,11/Itemid,29/

----------


## busybeephilip

Thats £22.06 including the VAT  and excluding shipping

----------


## Adam

SIPA are selling them in boxes of 18 which may be too many for some people.

I use another brand of mini-nuc however I have just a couple Apideas. One is out of action as wax moth munched their way through the feeder.  :Frown:

----------

